# Sharewatch & Saxo



## Hayman (21 Oct 2014)

I intend to open an online trading account so I've decided to go with Saxo but Sharewatch as introducer and apparently from talking with Sharewatch the value add of going this way rather than directly with Saxo is I will have access to a Sharewatch broker ie free advice - does this sound correct or is it an added layer of administration for no good reason?

Also, with the online Saxo account will any shares which I buy be in my name or held in a custody or nominee account ie if Saxo disappear will any shares which I have bought disappear also or will it make no difference to my holdings?


----------



## smiley (22 Oct 2014)

Will Saxo charge you more or less? if you deal with them directly?? as opposed to going through Sharewatch?


----------



## Hayman (22 Oct 2014)

From my reading up on both websites it's the same fees which is why I don't see the advantage of including Sharewatch in the mix........I had hoped someone else figured it out before now and might be able to enlighten me????


----------



## TomOC (23 Oct 2014)

There was a benefit with Sharewatch earlier.  An inactivity fee started late last year or January of this year with direct Saxo.  This inactivity fee didn't start with Saxo via sharewatch until July this year. At the moment I don't see much benefit or difference either way.


----------



## smiley (23 Oct 2014)

Hayman...i do find saxo excellent...i have never had an ounce of hastle and find the whole platform very easy to use etc. Even so easy to transfer funds and convert to foreign currency etc when needed.


----------



## Hayman (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks TomOC, appreciate the feedback


----------



## Hayman (23 Oct 2014)

That's great to know smiley, thanks for letting me know. What is the time lag in terms of funds going to your Saxo dealing account when you are putting funds in place to trade and what is the time frame on funds realising in you own account on sales of holdings? Also, do you own directly shares you buy through your Saxo account or are the shares held in a nominee account type of structure? Reason I ask is I'm trying to get comfortable with my exposure to Saxo should they disappear over night for instance?


----------



## smiley (24 Oct 2014)

Hayman...it seems to take a full working day for the funds to be cleared for use and the same when you sell a holding.

You can pay the funds into your account instantly with a debit card but again you wait a day for clearance.

They are all held in their separate/segregated nominee account. I would much prefer crest but its not available. Campbell O'Connor offer crest but their other costs dont suit me.


----------



## Hayman (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks again smiley, I will take a look at Campbell o Connor. It may be very obvious to some but can you explain crest account to me please?


----------



## smiley (25 Oct 2014)

hayman...your name will be held by 'Euroclear' and will appear on the actual company share register....which is exactly what you want i think...looking at it black and white it is safer than a nominee..


----------



## Hayman (28 Oct 2014)

Exactly what I'm after smiley, many thanks.


----------



## Hayman (2 Dec 2014)

So, I have been on the Campbell O'Connor web site and have been reading the account opening forms and am a bit confused about the Sponsor - what does the sponsor do if I am opening a CREST account in my own name?


----------



## TomOC (15 Dec 2014)

See quote below from email I received in relation to saxo fees
There is now a new fee with Saxo- a custody fee- It looks to be on top of the inactivity fee.  Also they are only giving 2 weeks notice.   This fee is 60 per annum (charged monthly).  The inactivity fee is 25 Euro per quarter if you are not actively trading.  

IMPORTANT INFORMATION
Saxo Capital Markets introduces custody fee from 1st January 2015

On 1st January 2015, Saxo Capital Markets will be introducing a new custody fee on stock and ETF/ETC positions. A fee of 0.12% p.a. will be charged on your account, with a minimum monthly fee of EUR 5 (or your account currency equivalent).

Please note that with respect to bonds, the existing custody fee will change to 0.12%, which is an increase for most currency denominations, and the method of calculation will change to fall in line with stocks and ETFs/ETCs.

The fees will be calculated daily, but debited from your cash balance on a monthly basis.

Product held	Custody fee per annum	Monthly minimum fee
Stocks,
ETFs/ETCs and Bonds	0.12%	EUR 5 (or your account currency equivalent)


----------



## sella (18 Dec 2014)

I was approached by someone from Horizon Trading Ltd to move my holdings from FXCM to Saxo bank. The things that are holding me back, his name card showed he works for Sharewatch and also, he wanted me to sign 3 empty forms(power of attorney, account opening in Saxo and account opening in Horizon Trading).
is it a common practice to sign empty form to open a new account with Saxo bank?


----------



## Ravima (24 Dec 2014)

try SVS securities. Its a nominee service, but fees are very competitive


----------

